# A signature for me



## JimmywiT (Apr 12, 2008)

This is my favourite picture of an aircraft







Just that resized with my name would be friggin awesome. I already made a post in another thread but i was told to make my own.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2008)

Did a couple quick ones but I'm sure the other guys can enhance.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 13, 2008)

Set u up Jimmy with the first one just in case u had problems gettin it right....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2008)

Here some projects of my first attempt I had made before Jimmy uploaded your favourite pic.
The next ones will come up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Niiiice work Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2008)

THX Jan.

Here the second attempt.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey they are great  Top job mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2008)

Top stuff guys...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2008)

Wurger has it hands down over my contribution! Nice stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2008)

THX guys.  
I hope that Jimmywit's opinion will be the same.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

I like the middle one on #6. Great job as always Wurger


----------



## JimmywiT (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks a Lot! I'm really sorry i havn't replied earlier, I burnt my PSU which means I havn't had a chance to be on the internet much these past few days!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2008)

It's OK. Nice to read you again.


----------

